# blood of the raven



## timidwolfchild (Mar 22, 2007)

blood of the raven

Today was the day. All of the ravens were waiting patiently, today would be the day that the new heir to throne would hatch. Oh what a wonderful day. Their red pupiless eyes watched as the captain of the black raven flew onto the burnt tree. 

“my fellow ravens. It is time, the egg is about to hatch. We shall go now”

Taking flight the ravens followed there captain closely. They followed him up the misty mountains, the safest place to have a child. They landed in a fir tree.  Eye glued to the only egg laid that year. The only egg that would be knew heir to the throne. The egg gave a little lurch.

“Come on my child. It is time for you to meet your destiny”

One two and three. The egg gave way and a brown revenllet popped out. She had silky feathers, and a small beak.

The queen looked down at her little bundle of feathers and said

“Come on now. Lets see those red eyes of yours”

The little raven left up her head, revealing something they all hated. Blue eyes. I a bad omen for the black ravens.

“she is pure of blood. I gave birth to a pure raven. Oh I must go and give my self to be eaten. This a mothers worst nightmare. Pure of blood. But that is impossible”

the captain raven walked over to the little raven. Oh it was true. This raven was pure of blood. her eyes were sky blue almost silver in a way. Picking up this raven he set off. Flying to one place in particulaur.

“you little one have brought great shame to your mother. Now she must go die and now I must be the new king. You little female I must go kill. For now we are not safe you do not die.”

“give her to me. Pyro you retched fowl smelling crow. Give me the raven child.”

Pyro watched as the warrior came to get the purest, this warriors name was kimon. An male who worked for topaz.

He was coming right to wards him. Sword out and every thing. Pyro had no weapon, he left at his den. He just thought this would be a quick kill. Dropping the little female he turned and fled.

“Grab her spirit. Grab her”

a dark grey female raven dropped d own and grabbed the little female.

“ Spirit why was he trying to kill one of his own.” 

Looking down at this little one she could not help but smile. She was so sweet, so cute, and fast asleep in her claws.

“ it could be that she has pure of blood”


----------



## timidwolfchild (Mar 22, 2007)

*chapter two*

Clarity was elegant in the sky’s, her wings almost part of the wind. Her mind only to flying and holding the sword perfectly in her claws. Rolling around, swinging, tipping, and sliding in the sky. The clouds following right behind her, dusting her brown feather ever so lightly. Soon she will be a full warrior, which does not happen a lot for females. Taking another barrel roll she cawed out loud 

Your wings are soft whispered the wind as it ruffled her tail feather. 

“Thank you for the compliment” cawed clarity as she flew upside down and watched a loose feather of her get picked up by the wind. 

“And that is gift”

The wind and her seemed to be friends even though she knew it was not really alive. She liked to talk to it though since no one else will really talk to her because of her origins. 

“You do know that the wind is not real”

Turning her gaze around she stared right in the eyes of another fellow raven. This raven was torch son of desire and gale. One of the fastest ravens and newest warriors.

“Yes I think I know that. It just seems at time that the wind is talking and we just know what each other is about to do. Like when I am about to fly upside down the wind shifts so it is pushing me up. And when the wind is about to change direction a move my wings to follow.”

His eyes war right on her as if he had an idea what she was talking about.

“A lot of ravens have that. Were they think they are communicating to the wind but in truth they are not”

“ Are you saying I am acting babyish”?

“You didn’t let me finish. I was going to say that in truth they are really talking to spirits of ancestors or just spirits riding in the wind. And these spirits can also change the appearance or direction of the wind. It is a privilege to have this power or skill. I have the power or skills to see the past or present some were else in fire. Why do you think they call me torch?”

She cawed in delight. So some raven have powers or skills compared to what you want to call them. 

“ So what is my skill called?”

“ Your skill is called wind listening or wind speaking. Compared to what you do. If you can speak on the wind and allow the spirits to bring the message to someone else then you have wind speaking, but if you can just listen then will you get it right”

She gave a slight nod then turned around and dived down. Fanning her wings out at the last minute allowing herself to fly into a tree. Walking on her two legs she made her way right to the edge of the tree and looked down watching for the slightest movement of something that could be her lunch. Her eyes searching over and over again. Hearing a rustle in the leaves she watched as three other ravens about her age came bustling out of a fern tree sparring against one another. Their swords making a Klink clang noise. Swooping down she flew right past them taunting them to follow. They were soon following her. Swerving past trees, dodging the occasional branch. It was fun and it was a great way to practice there flying skills. Finally stopping on a oak tree to rest she waited for the other three to land.

“Whoa you are a great flyer clarity,” said the youngest columbine 

“Yeah I think I have at least two branches stuck in my wings,” said the only female of the group aspen

“ I could have been good if only those branches were not there” said thistle the oldest and most annoying of the group.

She gave a slight nod before taking off again scouting for food this time.  She saw little rustle in the ferns on the ground. Her one blue eye watching very carefully. Then she saw them two mice, hoping to get some seeds in their bellies. Swooping down at an extreme speed she grabbed both mice in her two claws. Crushing them to death. Bringing them over to a log she tore a piece of meat of one and started to eat. Once she was finished one she did not feel as hungry for the second. She knew the law. If you catch more then one you must eat it all or share. You cannot just throw it away. Taking off again she knew whom she was going to give the other mice to. 

There it was. The cliff. Dropping down she watched spirit clean her newly hatched ravenletts.

“Spirit?”

This dark grey raven turned her gaze and smiled

“Clarity there you are. Is that mouse for me?”

As if to answer her clarity flung the mouse over to her. It was amazing how her best friend spirit finally found someone she loved and had children with. Spirits brother kimon was a amazing warrior and loved his sister dearest and really liked the mate she chooses. As if right on cue there he was. Kimon himself flying to meet his sister.

“Spirit and clarity”, his eyes were right on her. He was the only raven who actually thought of her good. He was there when she was almost killed by her own kind, “ it time that we go to the old tree, it is time to meet some of our new warriors”

New warriors. Would one of them be her, would she finally become a new warrior? As if kimon could read her mind he said

“Clarity you will have to wait to become a warrior. You have not been on much missions yet.”

“ Who are we going to praise for this higher post?” said spirit as she put some leaves over her babies so they could blend in with the surroundings. 

“It should be amyth daughter of ragweed and willow, fox son of maylee and owl, and garnet daughter of onyx.”

Clarity was happy for them all. They deserved this more then anyone else. She new they would be honorable when they fought. 

She followed closely after spirit and kimon. She could see that more and more ravens were making their way to the old tree. She saw the three ravens that she was flying with earlier. She watched as torch flew very fast, of course he would be he loved amyth, and wanted to be there when she became a warrior. She dropped down right beside the other ravens, right beside her best friend torch and the three other ravens.

“ Amyth is finally going to be a warrior. Now it is just a matter of time before we can actually be mates”

Clarity new that a raven cannot mate until they are said to have enough honor to. Only topaz the leader of the ravens can tell you when, or one of her advisers can. While she was thinking this she saw topaz herself walk on to the speakers limb.

“ My raven children. We are here today to praise these three ravens into our family.”

All of the ravens cawed their heart out for these ravens


“ These ravens have enough honor to become…………”

She blanked out at the word honor. Maybe that is why her family tried to kill her, maybe because she had not enough honor. Maybe she will never be a warrior because of her black blood. Maybe she was meant to die that day.

“And now that we have new warriors it is now time to congratulate them”

Whoa how long has it been. She should go congratulate amyth. Walking a few feet she walked over to torch and amyth. Who were busy rubbing their beaks against one another?

“ Congrats amyth. Love the new sword.”

“Thank you clarity. Your turn will come soon”

She turned around and walked away. She could see that topaz was talking to her best warrior kimon. They were both looking right at her, eye seemed cold to her. Maybe she was right; maybe she would never become a warrior. Kimon walked right over to her.

“ Topaz saw that blank look on your face clarity.”

“ I am sorry. I just lost myself over there”

“ She knows that, she knew what you were thinking clarity. It is her gift to, and she thought it is time that you get another mission. It has been long time.”

“ But last time I screwed up badly. I mean for me tandra was almost killed” 

“ I know but it was your first mission. This time though topaz had many ravens telling her of a outsider bird in the immense. One likes you, we think. Some say it looks like a crow, and other say a small raven. We would like you to scout for him. Get him off our property or if he says he knows us then bring him here. Or her”

Putting her feathers to her head she gave a salute before she took off. This would be her second mission and she had to do great. She had to prove herself to the other ravens. She had to show them that she belonged here even if her blood ran black.


----------



## timidwolfchild (Mar 22, 2007)

*chapter three*

It was almost dark and she still did not have sign of this outsider. It has been two days and her mission time will soon be up. Her wings were aching form all of this flying, and yet she did not stop. This was her second mission and it had to be her best. Flapping soaring over and over again. Circling around and round, was this her tenth time patrolling the perimeter of the grounds or was it still her first. She lost count, she was so tired. A big black thing flew right past her face, taking a few feathers with it. Looking up she saw him, the intruder. His eyes were thundering into hers. His eyes looking dangerous, his weapon so big and his claws so sharp. He looked aggressive, she knew that she would not be able to beat him, but maybe she could still lead him away from here. His big beak opened up and she heard a voice that had an edge of danger in it yet she could also detect a young sweet voice.

“So they send a new warrior for me. Ha they have no idea what I am capable of”

He seemed to be laughing at her with his eyes, he was so cruel. She hated him right a way. Grabbing her sword she flew right at him, ready to fight. Trying to catch him off guard as he was still laughing she took a swipe with her sword. She hated the sight of blood so her eyes closed as her sword came closer and closer. Clang, he saw her all along, he was waiting for her, and he knew she was coming.

“Never close your eyes when you are fighting youngling, if you do then you may be the one to die”

His sword came crashing right close to her. So close, she forgot her training and dropped her sword. She turned around and fled, she did not want to die. She could tell he was right behind her, she could hear the beating of his wings. So close. Then she felt it, his claws sinking into her back. She felt the blood drip down her brown feathers. Her black blood, was now tinting her feathers, making little black streaks. His eyes were bearing into hers. She saw her life pass her by. Finally screaming at the top of her lungs she said

“Please don’t kill me, please just leave me alone. I had no life. I am no warrior”

His grasped loosen, he let go of her. Did he let her go because she asked him? No that is ever the reason why; there must be another reason why? Lifting up her head that was when she realized that she could not fly. As she watched the trees wiz by a she plummeted to the ground, she then knew that she was going to die from something totally different. The ground. Why did she take this mission? She could of just stayed home and let torch take it. Wait no then that would mean that torch would be the one to die. She felt I slight pain in her back. She saw two wings lifting her up and a voice say

“ Flap your wings with me missy.”

She knew that voice, it was the trespasser. He was saving her. She flapped her wings, gaining control once more. At this point he let go, her wings were working fine now. Landing down in a tree she turned around to inspect her wounds. The intruder flew own and landed on a branch higher up. His eyes were staring at her with interest. His eyes were annoying her.

“What do you want?”

She said as she stared up at this big shadowy figure. That was when she actually got a good look of him. He was black like a crow but big like raven. His beak was small like a crow, and his eyes were amber, one of the colors a raven has. He was big and muscular and his armor was of a different king and yet his sword was that of a raven kind.

“ So what are you looking at”?

He gave a little smirk, his beak shiny from this. His eyes laughing at her, his feathers blowing in the wind.

“May I ask what a little girly like you is doing here in warrior clothes”

“ For your information we have seven female warriors. And I was supposed to come find you and rid you out of our premises. Now may I ask why you let me go over there and saved me?”

He flapped down right beside her, his eyes searching her over and over again. Almost like he was inspecting her out. She looked away, he was handsome very handsome, but she could never fall for a criminal.

“ Because young miss you are a girl. If I killed you over there then I would be killing your ancestors yet to come. Your children, your grandchildren, and some greats to come. Not only will I be killing your life but the life of many more. And young miss as you said you are just a young raven. Have not seen much life yet. And the reason why I saved you is because I felt like it”

She could tell the last bit was a lie. She turned around and stared at her damaged feathers and chest. They were deep and there will be scars there for the rest of her life, but why did she care. She did not care about her appearance like aspen did. She stared at it long enough to realize that her blood was red, not black like her parents.

“ I have red blood.”

She could here laughing in the background. It was coming from him.

“What you never seen your blood before”

“No I didn’t, but I was scared it might be bl…”

How could she tell him that she was a black blood raven? He would kill her anyways. He would not care if she were a lady or not.

“ What was that, did you say you thought it was black? Did you say that it might have been black”?

His eyes were serious as he stared right at her. His amber eyes now brown, from the surprise she was sending to him.

“No I was going to say I thought it was blank white”

“Blank white. No bird has the blood of blank white. You wouldn’t have it”

She closed her eyes and pinned her beak underneath her wing. She sat there for a few minutes waiting to see if he would say anything else.

“So missy…”

“Clarity. My name is clarity”

“Ahh well then pureness, are you going lead me out of your territory or bring me to your family”

“ In the morning I will decide, so don’t leave. If you do I will track you down”

Taking a deep breath she allowed the darkness of sleep take her over. She was so tired.

He watched her sleep soundly, a smile planted on his beak. It would be nice to get to know her better; yeah it would be really nice to get to know her better.


----------



## timidwolfchild (Mar 22, 2007)

*chapter four*

He flapped closely behind her, soon he will be home. He would be able to meet his father, his old mentor, and his grandmother. And he may just meet her parents. He may talk to them. Ask them about her. He could not help but remember last night, this very pretty raven female captured, ok so maybe it was the other way around. Maybe he really captured her, tried to kill her, and then save her. He could just turn the tables around right now. He could kill her right now if he wanted. But no he wouldn’t. he needed her, he wasn’t quite sure qwhat for yet, but he knew he needed her. he saw the change in her wings as she came up right beside him. oh how beautiful she was, her blue, no wait silvery blue eyes staring straight ahead, then he heard it. Her sweet caressing voice.

“ we should be there soon”

“ yes my pureness soon we will be there. And I will meet your family of ravens”

yes and then they will know that he was back, he would get the praise of a amazing warrior and then she will have to fall madly in love with him, because who couldn’t love him, nightshade the legendary warrior. They will all praise him, especially his old mentor kimon, and his grandmother topaz. Oh yes he will get a large welcoming. There it is the old tree.

“ will here she comes, and she brought the intruder, wait is it yes it is. Its nightshade. He’s back”

kimon could not help but give a warm smile. His first apprentice, the legendary warrior nightshade was back from the dead. He was alive

“ so he is. Topaz you must be very happy to see your grandson.”

There feet grazed the tree branch before they truly landed. She gave a slight bow to the her lordness.

“ oh nightshade it is wonderful to see you again, we thought you perished in the last battle”

her eyes whent wide, she turned around to face her attacker. He was nightshade, the legend. The hero of all of the stories, the warrior of all warriors. He was even better then kimon.

“ no grandmother, but I did lose my flight for a few months, but I got help from my father the crow”

“oh yeah how is your father. I have not heard from him in days”

“he is doing fine”

“good, good. We should have a meeting to welcome you back into our family nightshade”

she turned right around and walked over to kimon.

“ kimon get all of the ravens together and bring them over here. Clarity go wash up you are a mess, nightshade we would really like it if you got washed up as well”

“yes of course”

“clarity?”

how could he do this to her, she found him and yet he was getting all of the praise.

“clarity are you listening to ……………”

“yes milady I heard you”

she was back from getting cleaned up, and now she was with all of the other ravens at the old tree. Her feathers were gleaming, her beak was shining, and her talons were as sharp as ever. So sharp that they could kill his warriorness with one swipe and no one would no it was her. she watched with a scowl on her face as nightshade got his new sword for coming back to the family. She should of gotten that sword, she should be the one up there, she should be a warrior. But no she was still a ravenlett with brown feathers instead of black.

“ you must feel so giddy with delight” she could almost not here what torch was saying to her

“why is that? I am not the one up there”

“ will yeah, but with out you we may never see him again”

he stopped talking as he saw him, nightshade walk right over to them.

“not quite. I have been here many times, I know the way of by heart. I did not need her help to come here”

“ of course, I did not mean what I said”

“and you clarity, it is time for you and I to go train”

hatred in her eyes, scowl on her face, and anger in her voice

“ I will never train with you”

oh how much he would like to kiss that scowl of her face. Oh how much fun it would be to tease her, to make her want him so much she breaths his name, she dreams about him at night, she whants him to be her mate. One way or another that will happen. She will love him so much.

“Yes you will train with him. Topaz made him your new mentor”

Kimon walked up right behind him. Breaking the trance that nightshade was in. kimon saw the look on his face. The look that he saw many times on other ravens when they wanted something or someone so much.

He was her new mentor. No oh no this is bad. She got his warriorness for a mentor, which means if anything goes wrong it would be her fault.

“well now how wonderful this must be for you. You finally have yourself a mentor. Maybe we should go tell your mom and father this great news”

those two words hit her like a ton of bricks. Mom, father. Did she evern know what they looked like. Did she even know were they were.

“ it would be better if we didn’t tell them”

“ and why is that?”

“ we can not really tell them if they are not alive”

she had no parents, she was so venerable. She was so young to be without parents. His thoughts of seducing her went blank, how could he do something to someone who has so much hardship in her life. oh yeah he was still going to make her love him, but only on her own time.

“ tomorrow we will start the training. I would like to see you flower meadow. Bring your sword.”


----------



## timidwolfchild (Mar 22, 2007)

*chapter five*

Was the first day of her training, and she hated it before she even got there. Her new mentor was al ready criticizing her flying, before she even was in the sky. He was telling her to wash up when she was wasn’t even dirty, and now he was staying quite through the whole fly there, which she hated. She would just wish that he would at least tell her something. She hated quite more then his bickering. He angled his wings and flew right, away from the wind and towards the meadow. He landed perfectly on the ground and waited patently for her to land right beside him.

“ Now we will learn how to balance on one leg”

She dropped her sword down beside her and stared into the eyes of nightshade her mentor, and a legend.

“Shouldn’t we practice our sparring in the air”?

He gave a sigh of stupid ness and shook his head.

“Don’t you know nothing, lets say you get attacked and can no longer fly for the rest of the battle. Will then what are you going to do?”

She thought about it hard enough but couldn’t get anything

“ You would die?”

“No, you will fight on the ground, and you need one of your legs to hold your sword, so first before that you must have balance on one of your legs, if you do not then, and only then you will die. Now do as I say and left up one of your legs”

She inched her left leg up and stayed like that for a few minutes

“ I see you wobbling, I can see your sweat pouring. Clarity this shouldn’t be hard. It should be as easy as walking, as cawing, as eating your first mouse now stand still and stay strong”

Oh god how much she wanted to pick his eyes, his beautiful amber eyes, and his long polished grey beak. She felt a whack over her head. She tripped and fell from the impact of the whack.

“ Your pureness keep your mind on your target. No day dreaming, and like I said stay strong do not move and please get off of the ground and try again.”

Oh yeah she hated him. She left up her leg once more and stayed there.

“Come on your pureness, stay focused”

Her leg was wobbling, and sweat was dripping down her beak

“Clarity, my name is clarity not your pureness our pure”


“ Oh so her pureness does not like me calling her your pureness”

His face was right up in hers, which of course made her loose her balance once more.

“ Lets make a deal if you can keep your balance for at least five minutes then I will stop calling you your pureness. But if you can not then I will call you whatever I want”

“And if I can then I can call you what ever I want”

“ Ok I accept and you?”

She accepted the challenge, she would stay there for more then five minutes and then she would be able to call him what ever she wanted.

She left up on of her legs and smiled at him. She gave him one of her most dangerous smiles. Her eyes little pearls in her sockets. Then she saw him. He flew right at her, coming right at her he swerved at the last minute. His wing barley missed her. The wind that came after knocked her down.

“You accepted and now I can call you your pureness.”

She felt the anger boil, and then it snapped. She lunged at him. Her talons straight out. He saw her, he sidestepped. She landed face first, but she wasn’t over. She had so much more fight in her.

Torch was waiting patiently. He was waiting for his good friend to finish her training. The legendary warrior nightshade was training clarity. She should feel superior but instead she was mad beyond believe. He danced in place as he saw two black shadows appear over the trees. He knew it was they. They were getting closer and closer still. It was until she was three trees away the he could tell she got in a fight. Her wings were all cut up, she had a scratch on her beak, and she lost one tail feather. He could not help but laugh at her. The first day and she was all ready fighting with her mentor. He walked right over to her when she landed.

“What happened to you?”

“Training”

“Oh and how did it go?”

“Good I gue…”

Her speech fell short as she saw her friend kimon fly in. he was worse then she was. His wings were all mangled; his face was all cut up. He was bleeding every were.

“Kimon what happened.”

Topaz was eager to know why he looked the way he did.

“ The black blood ravens. They have a new king. They attacked me when I was patrolling. They told me that there king pyro does not like intruders”

Pyro was king.

Ok the end of part one. Part two will be called banishment.


----------



## timidwolfchild (Mar 22, 2007)

*chapter 6. part banishment*

Part 2 
Banishment

Many days have passed. Kimon was in intensive care; her mentor was sitting by his side. He never left his side. When nightshade was young kimon was his mentor, so there was no wonder that they had friendly relationship. Kimon was a good friend of clarity’s, such a good friend that whenever he got hurt before she thought some of it was her fault. Now more then ever, the raven who attacker him was one of her own kind. A black blood raven. She felt miserable, she kimon, and kimons sister spirit were the only ones who knew of her origin. Of course topaz knew as will but she found out by mistake. She felt sick to the stomach. She hated the sight that kimon was at. She opened her eyes to stair at the cherry colored sky. Her thoughts drifted to her mother. Her thoughts drifted to why she let her go? why she hated her?, and most importantly who she was? She needed to know the answers of these questions so much that she had a plan to find them out. She would seek out her mother or some one who knew her mother. The only way to do this would be to cross into the black blood ravens territory that was now UN heard of. Topaz told no one to set a wing in the territory, it was forbidden now, after what happened to kimon she did not want any on else have the same fate. But that would not stop clarity, she needed to know her past, she heard stories from spirit what happened the day she hatched but she had to know from her mother. She stared at the sky a little longer, she had to think of a plan. She knew she was going to leave soon, maybe today. Finally closing her eys she let out a sigh. She layed there with her eyes closed for some time. So long that at one point she was more then sure the wind speaked to her.

“ cla……clarityyyyyyyy……go..oo……go find …………..heee…r……go find yoooooooo….ur mother……..go now……..secrets need ………to……….beeeeeeee…….told……..go……..now………..beeeeeefore…….y..your……fr..friends…..perish”

she opened her eyes, this could not be happening. She talked to the wind many times but the wind never spoke back. She felt her legs tremble when she recalled what torch said before. She had wind listening. A power that allowed her to listen to words across the wind. The thought of torch made her turn around and fly off. She had to tell him her plans. She ahd to tell him were she was going. She spotted him by the warriors tree.

“torch, torch. I need to tell you something”

“what is it clarity?”

“torch I need to figure something out. I need to go now. I do not know when I will be back but I need to go”

“clarity I can’t allow this. You are going to go in black blood raven territories. I am at higher rank then you know. When I say you cant then you can not”

“please torch you must under stand I need to go”

“ if you go I must tell someone about your leave”

“then tell, but not tell I am some time away”

“ if you go they will exile you”

“ ive been exiled once before I can handle it”

he did not say anything more he just stared at her and pressed his beak against her face. He gave her a quick rub then stared into her eyes.

“if I can not stop you then I bid you farewell. Go now before I change my mind”

she gave a slight bow to him. she let out her wings and took off. When she was a distance away she tunred around and stared down. she could still see torch. He was staring at her. his eyes blurry with pain. She knew why, this may be the last time he ever be able to see her again. Even if she came out alive she may not be able to come back. She gave a great big caw and turned and flew back to her destination.

Torch heard the caw. He would miss her caw, he would miss her. he heard a rustle behind him. he saw fox walk out of the hollow with amyth right behind him. he stared at the sky for a little longer, he saw a black shadow coming right back to him. was it clarity. Did she decide against going. If she did then she made a great decision. Clarity came closer, and closer. So close that he could tell that it was not clarity but her mentor nightshade. Helanded gracefully right beside him.

“nightshade what are you doing here?”

“I have not been training clarity a lot lately. I am getting my sword so we can spar today”

“um shouldn’t you give her some grieving time. I mean she gave you some time”

“yes I know but this will get her head of kimono, if she is busy then she will stop remembering about him that way”

“yes will you see she went out for a quick fly”

“and you did not stop her. you heard topaz she doesn’t want anyone to go out flying until they learn more about. And anyways I will wait for her”

“yes but she may not be back for another hour or so”

“then I will wait for that long”

“you could or you know you could forget about her”

he was staring at him for some time. His beaty dark blue eyes staring at him. he was searching in him for something. He was making torch feel unfaithful. He was lying to the legendary warrior.

“you the best friend of clarity will never forget about her. you know something. She told you something that she did not whant any one else to know. Were is she?”

“um I don’t know”

“is that your best shot”

“yes its all I have”

“were is she torch” he could hear fox right behind him. amyth was standing with her mouth agaped

“ummmmmmm”

the sun was warm against her feathers. It was a whole day now form when she left. She was almost clear from the topaz raven territory. See saw the trees ending, the river were the new territory began. It was such anice day. Such a wonderful day. She landed on a tree limb and sta there a few. She just stared at the blue skys for a little longer. She was growing older by every single day. He brown feather wer now making way for some black. Her bluish silver eyes were looking more and more silevr every single day. She just sat there for a few minutes staring out when she felt and saw a big black shadow fly right by her. shooting up from the brushed down on the gorund. He found her. her mentor was staring down at her.

“you little crow. You know what topaz said. First of all we are not allowed to go in black blood raven territory. Second of all you are not allowed to go flying by yourself. And third of all…..”

he was angry so angry. She was scared of him right now.

“I am going with you”

“hey don’t forget about us”

she saw three other ravens land right beside him. it was torch, fox, and amyth.

“we are not leaving you to die in the grasp of the black blood ravens claws.” She saw the smile on torchs face. He was disobeying topazes words as will. She knew it was in him to be a little bit mischievous at times.

“so when do we leave?”

fox sked every one around him.

as if to answer him they all took off. They took off to were the river lied.

They were flying for some time now. There wings were tiring by now. But they would not stop. They had to go past the river. They were almost to the river. It would be a days fly before they actually get to black blood rvanes territory. The river is the boundry to the crows land. A place were crows live freely. They and ravens were good friends. They were so close, so close….

“oh no. look smoke. Its coming form across the river”

they had no idea what it was but they did no it meant danger. They flapped faster then ever. They wer so keen at getting to the sit eof the smoke that they did not notice they crossed the river. The smoke was so close also the smell of decaying bodies. They wer untop- of the smoke when they all gasped in horror. There on the trees and ground were the bodies of dead crows. Some were laying on branches, there hearts or throats cut open. Blood dripping down. there was so much red it was disgusting. It was just like a river of blood. the smell was overwhelming. She saw amyth right beside her. tears were trickling from her purple eyes.

“who could do such a thing?”

she could not answer for she was staring at something. There was something black moving on the gorund. It was a crow. A young crow, a lot of young crows were around. They got out in time, she also saw a few aldult crows, they wer alive but not undamaged. She flew down to land beside one in particular. She looked young and she was crying.

“young miss I am sorry this happened to your family but I need to know what happened. How did this come to be?”

nightshade was amazed at how nice she was at asking about what happened.

“it was the ravens”

“what ravens miss?”

“not your kind but the black blood kind”

her heart sank. She never knew. That was her kind.


----------



## timidwolfchild (Mar 22, 2007)

*chapter 7*

It was a long day, and this crow that they now know her name is sawdy. She brought her into the nursing hallow. The place was all of the young and old crows went to get away from the battle. Even though this place was filled with living crows it was quite obvious that this place also had a battle within it. Maybe it was the wood shavings every were, or the claw marks in the wall. Or maybe the feathers and bodies of six crows and one dead raven. The crows all dead were young. They were mostly just hatched; except for one who was an adult who she was more then sure killed the raven. Sawdy said they could stay here for the night. They accepted her offer quickly, not because they were tired and seeking a place but because they needed to help them in a way. Even if it was with cleaning up the bodies.

“Auntie who is this?”

Clarity’s eyes gazed over to another crow. She was young very young. She was about one month younger then clarity. She was staring at them with hatred in her eyes, as if she did not trust them. As if she thought that they did this to her family of crows. She was acting strong but clarity could tell she wanted to cry. She probably lost so many family members to this battle. . The only ones who survived were no more then 20 of the real family. And the ones who survived were either to young to grasp a sword or to injure to fight. Sawdy may not of been injured but she was the only surviving female that was ready to lay eggs.

“Auntie you must not tell them anything. They are ravens can’t you tell?”

“ I know dusty but they are not black blood ravens”

“You don’t know that. For all you know one of them could be black of blood”

It was like she knew, like she saw right through her disguise. She never knew that she was correct. No one could ever know about her secret. The secret that could kill them all if they found out. They would hate her.

“ None of us are black of blood. If we were then we would have red eyes would we not”?

Nightshade stepped up. He was smiling at her. He seemed to be the least dangerous of them all now. Maybe because he was part crow himself, he just seemed to camouflage with them. He was one of them. His voice calmed her down; she could tell it also calmed down this crow. She seemed to know him.

“Shade is that you?”

Shade who was this shade. There was no shade with them. Un less, of course nightshade was shade. Hey it was short. She felt a sneer cross her face. He may call her pureness but now she could call him shady.

“Yes it is I”

“Oh shade it is wonderful to see you again. I missed you”

She was pressing her head against his chest. She felt her eyes turn red, what was this feeling she had. She just wanted to ring that little crow’s neck. She was beyond mad and yet she had no idea what she was feeling.

“This is my friend dusty. Her mother and my father were cousins”

The heat fell. Cousins? That was why she was rubbing her head against his chest.

“What are you doing here? Were is your family?”

“Father came here to talk to an old friend. I came with. My father I cannot find. My family is back home in the territory.”

She saw the tears in sawdies eyes. She walked over to dusty and told her the bad news. Clarity saw the tears now pass over to dusty. Her father was dead.

“ You are the auntie here are you not?” asked fox

“Yes I take care of little younglings here”

She never heard of an auntie in her family. How did fox now about this.

“Yes dusty is not my niece. But I was the friend her father came to see.”

They all gave a slight nod and walked away. She thought it best to leave nightshade and dusty alone. She still could not quite put her feather on what she felt when dusty was rubbing her head against nightshade.

She stopped to stare at all the young crows. They were too young and they were all crying. Some did look hurt. Others on were crying from the pain of others.

“We must be leaving soon. Tomorrow we will go. We need to go find the black blood ravens. I must find them”

Nightshade was standing right in front of her but was not looking at her. The last four words he spat out with hatred. Would he hate her to if he knew her secret?

They whereon there way again. But this time they had a new recruit. It was nightshades cousin dusty. She had to come she said. her father was dead and she needed to do go tell her mother . She was acting strong right now but every one knew deep down that she was feeling weak. Every one was feeling weak. They were at a new destination now. They were going to go bring dusty back home. This was not part of the plan. The felt a shift in the wind. It was telling her something.

“listen……they are close…….get away now…….there talons sharp……bodies flying away…black feather falling……friends captured….secrets told……grey friend……don’t go that way”

there was more then one voice. They were all telling her something she did not whant to hear. She stared straight a few minutes. She had to tell nightshade. Flying up a bit, she cryed out as she felt talons rake her back. It was them, she saw beady red eyes staring down at her. her back was on fire. She saw her friends, they were also being attacked. She saw him. the one called pyro.his eyes were in astonishment

“you. I thought I killed you years ago. You black blood raven was suppose to die”

she watched as dusty was carried off. A flash of grey on four legs came running through. That was when she blacked out.


----------

